# Outlook sending e-mail multiple times



## Kozarits (Jul 24, 2007)

I am using Vista OS, and Outlook for e-mail. When I try and send an e-mail with attachments, the recipient will end up getting multiple copies. As many as 20. I have disabled my PC-cillin outgoing mail scanning. Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## yuksel (Aug 1, 2007)

it may occure also because of server. one time it had been to me, the IT guy fixed the problem and excused about. but server was belongs to our company.


----------



## nblanke688 (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm able to receive e-mails, but my (XP) computer first began sending about 40 copies of each e-mail to each recipient; then my outgoing e-mails started being refused by server.
Any help or suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks, in advance!

nblanke688
Ohio


----------



## nblanke688 (Jun 28, 2008)

Forgot to mention in previous post: I'm using Outlook Express, and Thunderbird (Mozilla) for e-mail. Again, thanks for any assistance!

nblanke688
Ohio


----------

